# Kings vs. Timberwolves



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Who do you think is gonna win the second round Kings? or Timberwolves? Its 2-2 right now, what do you think? Go KINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

KG IS THE MAN! GO T-WOLVES!


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

I think the Kings will take it.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I'd like to see the Kings win it all.

But it's most unlikely because they don't have a healthy Chris Webber and they are missing Bobby Jackson.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

KINGS BABY!!!


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

i'd like to see the Kings win as well. I can't stand the t'wolves.


----------



## Slay (May 2, 2003)

kings are going down. so are the lakers.
sorry boys.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

blueprint said:


> i'd like to see the Kings win as well. I can't stand the t'wolves.


 BOO! Go wrench on your MR2 4 cyl. boy!


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> i'd like to see the Kings win as well. I can't stand the t'wolves.


 I told you yesterday Allen along with ineedchanna, the T-Wolves luck was gonna run out last night. We still need better officiating crews, I mean come on, was that foul by that little Martian on Brad not Flagarant? PUH-LEASE!!!

What happened to channa, did his mommy take away his dialup connection?


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

channa is a tmac fan... he just hopped on the t'wolf wagon because garnett is on there.

The MVP had what.. 23 boards last night and 19 points?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> channa is a tmac fan... he just hopped on the t'wolf wagon because garnett is on there.
> 
> The MVP had what.. 23 boards last night and 19 points?


 19pts and 21 boards. Take away that last gimme-up the Kings gave him and it'd be 17pts/21rebs.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

losts0ul916 said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > channa is a tmac fan... he just hopped on the t'wolf wagon because garnett is on there.
> ...


 Now that's MVP status for ya!!


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> losts0ul916 said:
> 
> 
> > blueprint said:
> ...


 If thats MVP status, then Erick Dampier should of gotten the nod. I'll do it for him.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> BOO! Go wrench on your MR2 4 cyl. boy!


 this MR2 wiill eat your push rod alive buddy.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

C-web carried the kings last night. Lets see, this is the first post season game out of how many, 6? or so that he has done anything. Whitch one of these dosent belong....
The wolves played like hell the first half, but they still tied it up and turned it into a game.
I thinkn when the wolves get home their going to dominate. They did win the west, so you gota give them some credit. then next few games are probibly going to be the best of the post season.
Im saying the wolves take it.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

T-Wolves all the way!

Lostsoul, I was actually busy working and watching the game.

We'll just have to wait to see who wins the series.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

pamonster said:


> Im saying the wolves take it.


 I'm saying THEY DON'T!!

There little second round ride is gonna come to a halt soon.


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

Im starting to like Brad Millers game, he's under rated. Spree can be a little bitch sometimes, did you see him kick at Peelers shoe


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> KG IS THE MAN! GO T-WOLVES!


 True :nod:


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

pamonster said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > KG IS THE MAN! GO T-WOLVES!
> ...


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

booger said:


> Im starting to like Brad Millers game, he's under rated. Spree can be a little bitch sometimes, did you see him kick at Peelers shoe


 What he did, only bitches do. Latrell Sprewell, the BIGGEST BITCH walking in the NBA today. Also, only bitches choke (coaches)!


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

losts0ul916 said:


> only bitches choke (coaches)!












never take me out of the game!?!?!


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

He does have issues.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> booger said:
> 
> 
> > Im starting to like Brad Millers game, he's under rated. Spree can be a little bitch sometimes, did you see him kick at Peelers shoe
> ...


 Spree is a hot head, thats why he's so f*cking cool.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Of Coure the Kings









Frank what happened to your pups last night?









We won the first game at the Target center and we'll do it again. It doesn't matter where we place, WE WILL TAKE THE SERIES









Spree definately has issues which dates back to GS. Kicking Peeler just because he got picked, what an idiot. No sportsmanship whatsoever.



> I thinkn when the wolves get home their going to dominate


Just like game 1 right?











> They did win the west, so you gota give them some credit


And who was the best team in the west for 5 1/2 months? Now that deserves credit


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

Both of these teams have such inconsistant streaks of scoring it might just come down to which team is hot at the end of the game.

I would love to see the Twolves win only because they haven't been here before but I think that the Kings are the better team with more experience and that should give them the win in the series.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

blueprint said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > BOO! Go wrench on your MR2 4 cyl. boy!
> ...


 You keep thinking that








What kind of number are you putting down?


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

94NDTA, whats under your hood?







Not much performance enthusiasts in here like myself and blue so just curious as to what you've got?


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

siclids said:


> 94NDTA, whats under your hood?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 He drives a Domestic.









Enough said.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

LT1...with some goodies. Moroso CAI, SLP 3.5 inch exhaust, Jet hot Long tube headers, NX 100 shot, mallory hi fire ignition, with SFC and STB for suspensions and 315/35/17 Nitto 555R's on Chrome ZR-1 rims for tires. I will be getting a 12bolt of 9 inch soon with a TH350 or 400 Tranny in the upcomming months. I also have BFG DR's for the track. I'm shooting for mid to low 13's off the bottle and low 12's on the giggly. With the rear end and new Tranny with a igher converter I am hoping to dip into the 11's. By next year I should have a complete forged 383 stroker with P&P AFR heads and possibley a solid roller cam. I am hopping to make around 500 RWHP off the bottle with over 700 RWHP on the bottle. But, as it is not next year, or 2 months from now, I simply have a low 12 second LT1. I like MR2's.....a lot actually. They are nice ass cars.....for being a 4 banger:brow:


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

LT1's are kool... but LS1's are beasts... i have the most problems with those cars.

I ripped a new botty hole in my friends modded 97 Camaro.

Im more of a Stang kinda guy but i have love for the LT1/LS1 crowd.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

MR2s with an gen III engine lay down mid 13's off the showroom so I'mm looking to hit high 12s right now with just intake exhaust and a boost controller. Hopefully down the road when I get a bigger turbo with a full standalone unit and some dyno tuning I can put down some high 11s.

Your car sounds like a monster. Put some vids up


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

even though i didn't understand half of his mods it sounds wicked.

post some vids of that push rod!!


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

siclids said:


> Frank what happened to your pups last night?


 They lost...









Now we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

> They lost...
> 
> Now we'll just have to wait and see.


Yes this has definately been an interesting series and I would not be surprised if they took it to game 7. I have a deep respect for the wolves, its just that ugly ass Cassel that I can't stand. What a dirty player.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

94NDTA

.Really Fast Stangs!!

watch those videos of a mustang shop near my house.... they have some pretty fast turbo charged cobras and stangs.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

siclids said:


> > They lost...
> >
> > Now we'll just have to wait and see.
> 
> ...


 I hate to admit but damn he is ugly... but nonetheless we will have to just wait and see who prevails.

While we're on the topic of dirty players....

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't Vlade the dirtiest player in the NBA?? Didn't he even win an award for that???


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

hahaha Vlade is more of an actor instead of a dirty player. He flops like no other and yes, he won an academy award for that LOL


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

First question. What does the AVERAGE person put down stock off the show room floor? There has been one person to get a 13.4 stock out of an LT1, but that doesn't mean that is what everyone will run. Kind of like a handfull of people have gone 12.9-12.9 in LS1's, but I wouldn't consider it a 12 second car stock. Anyways! With what I have planned for my car, I would rather have an LT1. The block is allready iron so I wouldn't have to switch that over when I do my rebuild. The only thing holding the LT1 back from making the same amount of power as an LS1 is the exhaust manifolds (LS1's have basically headers from the factory) and their heads flow better, both up which can be made up for easily. Basically, once you start modding both these engines, the playing feild levels out pretty evenly, and it generally cheaper to mod an LT1. Plus, I like prefer the LT1 Trans Am body style over the LS1, but that is just a personal preference, and I know not everyone feels that way. I will have videos to post here this summer. Infact, tomarow I am going to the track (without N20 this time), but I don't have anyone to video tape.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

NHRA Semi's.

http://www.jekylhyderacing.com/images/hyde_117.mpg


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

> What does the AVERAGE person put down stock off the show room floor?


Its kind of hard to say because there are only a handful of us in the country with this engine. They aren't that easy to come buy. The average US-spec MR2 lays down a 14.2 and this is after watching several runs in person and on video. So as far as the gen III crowd its anywhere from low to mid 13s. Don't get me wrong, I have a deep respect for american muscle. It's just amazing what these little MR2s can do considering they only have 4 cylinders. Oh and road and track did a test on their breaking system compared to a ferrari enzo, guess who won?







And as far as handling, that'll be a completely different thread

It all depends on the driver as well which is the most important thing. I laugh when I see those guys at the strip with all this big HP but they don't know how to pilot their cars.

Good luck on your run tomorrow man. Too bad you have no one to film


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

HAHA!

This topic has turned into something else.....

Way to go Allen!!! j/k


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

ineedchanna said:


> HAHA!
> 
> This topic has turned into something else.....
> 
> Way to go Allen!!! j/k


 The MR2 can't lose!!


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Here's a link to a pretty much stock gen III. The guy ran a 12.4 at 14 PSI and a 12.3 at 16 PSI. This is only on exhaust, intake, and EBC. VERY impressive as this was the first time I saw this link.

http://www.mr2oc.com/showthread.php?s=&thr...highlight=video


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

FASTEST 6 speed LT1
There is a video of the worlds fastest 6 speed LT1 (notice him pulling the wheels shifting into 2nd). The only thing that turns me off from the MR2's is the size and the sound (somewhat). Otherwise, I love the cars. I picked my car becuase there is WAY more room for advancements in a small block 350, even if it is fuel injected. My set up will be somewhat similar to the video up there (suspension wise) with a slightly smaller engine (399 vs 383) and mine will be an auto.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Yes MR2s are very small and it can be frustrating at times especially when your a college student always on the move.









I just hate it when these V6s and V8s rev on me all the time even though I'm minding my own business. I guess its those honda rice boys that gave imports a bad name thats why we get made fun of by the big blocks.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Trans-Am LT1's look better than the camaro's i'll agree with you, the body style is better than the LS1 body style as well.

Here's the time slip of a BPU GEN III.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Wow, that is mighty impressive. It doesn't even have an all that spactacular 60 foot time and it pulled off a nice run (i don't know what a good MR2 60 ft is)


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

OMG that what plain nuts. Thanks for sharing the vid


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Wow, that is mighty impressive. It doesn't even have an all that spactacular 60 foot time and it pulled off a nice run (i don't know what a good MR2 60 ft is)


 It depends on driver.... on my normal 91 Turbo i hit 1.8 consistently.

i've seen some people hit 1.5's and 1.6's.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

booger said:


> Im starting to like Brad Millers game, he's under rated. Spree can be a little bitch sometimes, did you see him kick at Peelers shoe


 I agree with you,Brad Miller is comin up,even he did the jackass move against Dallas. But last nights game,he did pretty damn good.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Do you guys real think C-Webb is that much of advantage for the Kings??????? I mean, the team did really good w/o him during the season,right? Only if B. Jackson was back in the game,i think they would have a really good chance of taking the Lakers out. Booooooooo lakers!!!







Kings all the way!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

xt12ap5peedx17x said:


> Do you guys real think C-Webb is that much of advantage for the Kings??????? I mean, the team did really good w/o him during the season,right? Only if B. Jackson was back in the game,i think they would have a really good chance of taking the Lakers out. Booooooooo lakers!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah but c-webb dropped 28 points last night.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

I can only hope that C-webb will be as consistent as he was before his injury


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Kings gonna get SWEEP!


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

How can it be a sweep if we already won 2 games?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

LOL

i ment sweeped out of the series????


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

LaZy said:


> Kings gonna get SWEEP!


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

you meant "Swept"?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Obviously someone doesn't know what there talking bout.

Minnesota fans (or lack thereof til this season) know alot about gettin' swept. *sigh* The good ole days right???


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

losts0ul916 said:


> Obviously someone doesn't know what there talking bout.
> 
> Minnesota fans (or lack thereof til this season) know alot about gettin' swept. *sigh* The good ole days right???


 Seriously, i didn't notice all these fans last year?

maybe finally getting passed the first round woke some of you guys up... IMO the T'pups are still crap.

Cassell literally has an EGG on top of his shoulders. An egg with 2 eyes.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

> Cassell literally has an EGG on top of his shoulders. An egg with 2 eyes.










He really needs to go back to Mars. The mother planet awates him.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

siclids said:


> > Cassell literally has an EGG on top of his shoulders. An egg with 2 eyes.
> 
> 
> :laugh: He really needs to go back to Mars. The mother planet awates him.


 Wasn't he the lead martian in Mars attacks?


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

I think so







His mission on earth is done and the spaceship headed home is getting impatient.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Kevin Garnett - Mel Nurished... needs to eat more.
Sam Cassell - Legal Martian among us, MIB is currently investigating his Status.
Latrell Spreewell - Attempted Coach murderer 
Mark Madsen - Lakers Cheerleader
M. Olowakandi - Worst #1 draft pick in history.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

> Kevin Garnett - Mel Nurished... needs to eat more.
> Sam Cassell - Legal Martian among us, MIB is currently investigating his Status.
> Latrell Spreewell - Attempted Coach murderer
> Mark Madsen - Lakers Cheerleader
> M. Olowakandi - Worst #1 draft pick in history.


Wow, its like you read my mind.







I think Garnett and Snoop are cousins. Eating once a week runs in the family :laugh:

Mark Madsen should retire and join the Dallas Cowboys Cheerleaders. They can definately use his energy.

Spreewell should have stayed in the east.

Olowakandi needs to make old 70s style flicks with that fro of his. He can be the next "Kung Fu Joe"

And Cassell, I think I said enough about him :laugh:


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

The great white hope (Freddy Hoiberg) is gonna take it to the house, and take us to the next round!!!


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

scrapedogg said:


> The great white hope (Freddy Hoiberg) is gonna take it to the house, and take us to the next round!!!


 *who?*


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

scrapedogg said:


> The great white hope (Freddy Hoiberg) is gonna take it to the house, and take us to the next round!!!


 hahah no way. Kings will win 2nite!


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Kings Kings Kings Kings Kings Kings Kings!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

scrapedogg said:


> The great white hope (Freddy Hoiberg) is gonna take it to the house, and take us to the next round!!!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

LOL did kings win NO LOL ahhhhhaha

sunday they gonna get SWEEP


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

siclids said:


> > Kevin Garnett - Mel Nurished... needs to eat more.
> > Sam Cassell - Legal Martian among us, MIB is currently investigating his Status.
> > Latrell Spreewell - Attempted Coach murderer
> > Mark Madsen - Lakers Cheerleader
> ...


 haha sounds like u 2 are scared, nervous and bitter lol


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

T-Wolves won now it's 3-2. We gonnawin again and get done with them kings.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

LaZy said:


> LOL did kings win NO LOL ahhhhhaha
> 
> sunday they gonna get SWEEP


 Man, they ain't gonna get swept! Just stop before you even start cause you obviously don't know what your talkin' bout.

Besides, Sundays a new day. Kings in 7, remember that.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Kings in 7.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

LOL there's not gonna be a 7


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

awww man,the KINGS is gonna need a miracle now. Damn


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

blueprint said:


> Kings in 7.


 I hope so, that way the Lakers can lay the smack down. . . . but I don't think the Kings have enough heart to come back down 3-2.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

SLANTED said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > Kings in 7.:nod:
> ...


 i cant wait, this is going to be a great game!


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

> LOL there's not gonna be a 7


Keep thinkin that







104 to 87









And how about Peeler laying the smack down on Garnett LOL. He thought Peeler wouldn't realiate but he thought wrong hahahahaha


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

siclids said:


> > LOL there's not gonna be a 7
> 
> 
> Keep thinkin that :laugh: 104 to 87
> ...


 Tell KG to ask pretty boy Rick Fox what you get when you mess with Sacramento and how his jaw is feeling like nowadays.

Besides, speaking of heart SLANTED, you guys were handed that Game 5 in San Antonio and that series should be 3-3 right now too. Whats not new with NBA Officials giving games away to LA anyways?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

There is always Wednesday! KG WOO!...........I know nothing about basketball...I can't wait for football season to start so I know what the hell everyone is talking about.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> There is always Wednesday! KG WOO!...........I know nothing about basketball...I can't wait for football season to start so I know what the hell everyone is talking about.


 GO LIONS!


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

xt12ap5peedx17x said:


> awww man,the KINGS is gonna need a miracle now. Damn


 a miracle to win 2 games in a row??? #REMOVED# please


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Good win cowtown but you know the Wolves are gonna bring it on Wednesday.



> Besides, speaking of heart SLANTED, you guys were handed that Game 5 in San Antonio and that series should be 3-3 right now too. Whats not new with NBA Officials giving games away to LA anyways?


Aaaahhhh, somethings remain constant. The sun rises in the east, dew remains in the morning, and queen fans whine and snivel, but at least they have the nifty pacific conference banner to console them.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

The KINGS has done it again,and there gonna win game 7, go SACRAMENTO KINGS!!!!


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Who thought KG should of got tossed for the stupid stunt he pulled on Peeler??????????? I think if Peeler got tossed, KG should of got tossed also,right?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

alright we have two others thread going..so i will close this one up..


----------

